# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Ndihmoni njëri-tjetrin >  Ndimoni fetaret ne 2010.

## SERAFIM DILO

Gezuar vitin e ri 2010.

Shum fjaleve nuk munt ti jepet pergjigje?.
Megjithate,sikur te donte zoti te fliste te hapte gojen e tju jipte nje pergjigje kunder jush,e tju tregonte sekretin e dijes e te njohuris qe jane kaq te veshtira per njerezimin e intelektin e tij....Atehere do ta dini qe zoti ju fal nje pjese te fajeve tuaj.....


(Gezuar 2010,duke shpresuar qe mos ta merzisni si 2009).

----------


## ilia spiro

Gezuar, do te perpiqemi te jemi sa me te permbajtur ne 2010.

----------


## SERAFIM DILO

> Gezuar, do te perpiqemi te jemi sa me te permbajtur ne 2010.


Nuk mund ti shtoj asgje fjaleve te tua,keshtu nuk mund te rimar per te gjetur se ke genjyer.

----------


## ilia spiro

Nese kam genjyer, kam genjyer paradhenie, sepse 2010 filloi dje. Me date 31.12.2010 mund te nxjerresh konkluzionin nese kam genjyer apo jo dhe sa eshte koeficienti i genjeshtres.

----------


## drague

> Nuk mund ti shtoj asgje fjaleve te tua,keshtu nuk mund te rimar per te gjetur se ke genjyer.


e ke te mushme" themi na na tirana :buzeqeshje:

----------


## chino

Shpresoj hapet nje shoqate humanitare, e cila ofron ndihmen e shumenevojitur, dhe jeton me donacione jofetaresh. 
Une do i donoja i pasi 5 cent per fetaret.

----------


## Seminarist

> Shpresoj hapet nje shoqate humanitare, e cila ofron ndihmen e shumenevojitur, dhe jeton me donacione jofetaresh. 
> Une do i donoja i pasi 5 cent per fetaret.



Sa i qut, mer aman!E meriton tash  donimin e titullit "Athleta Fetari"... :xx:

----------


## prenceedi

> Ndimoni fetaret ne 2010.


cfare ndihme kerkoni se nuk po e marim vesh!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Arb

Kush jane *fetaret* se?

Nje gje e dijme. Ata qe paraqiten si fetare, jane me Jo-Fetaret.

----------


## Seminarist

E drejte pyetja, Arb! Por me e drejte do ishte pyetja, nese jo fetaret jane ne fakt fetaret me te medhenj!

Une mendoj se po. Keshtu qe ne te vertete jo fetaret e kane hap kete teme per veten.. :djall i fshehur: 


Ja testi:

Castrioti si "athleta Christi" = fetar

Chino si  = "Athleta Castrioti", me logjike ekuacioni, cfare i bie?

Ai po e konverton veten me zor e pa dashje...!

----------


## Milkway

I pari qe paraqitem per ndihme  :Lulja3:  

Keni mundesi me mi gjet nja 70 milion Euro ???  :pa dhembe:

----------


## busavata

> cfare ndihme kerkoni se nuk po e marim vesh!!!!!!!!!


po ma mer mendja ndihm shpyterore... tolerancë edhe mirkuptim ne mes veti
se te gjith jemi Shqiptar.

----------


## Korbi999

> I pari qe paraqitem per ndihme  
> 
> Keni mundesi me mi gjet nja 70 milion Euro ???


Po ti mor burre pak kerkon , thuaj 100 milion te pakten, s'te gjen gje nga goja.

Nese do te ndihmoni fetaret dijeni se jeni fetare dhe humane (ky eshte nje nga principet e cdo relixhioni). Fetaret, gjithe jeten ndihmojne tjetrin, ky eshte fakt pastaj mesuan dhe te tjeret qe i quajme humane, por qe ne fakt jane fetare te pa deklaruar.
Selam!

----------


## Milkway

> Po ti mor burre pak kerkon , thuaj 100 milion te pakten, s'te gjen gje nga goja.
> 
> Nese do te ndihmoni fetaret dijeni se jeni fetare dhe humane (ky eshte nje nga principet e cdo relixhioni). Fetaret, gjithe jeten ndihmojne tjetrin, ky eshte fakt pastaj mesuan dhe te tjeret qe i quajme humane, por qe ne fakt jane fetare te pa deklaruar.
> Selam!


Jo mer une kerkova aq sa me duhen  :perqeshje:

----------


## chino

> Sa i qut, mer aman!E meriton tash  donimin e titullit "Athleta Fetari"...


S'e kuptoj kete perdredhje qe i ben trurit per te ardhur tek ky rezultat. Sqarohu. 




> Kush jane *fetaret* se?
> 
> Nje gje e dijme. Ata qe paraqiten si fetare, jane me Jo-Fetaret.





> E drejte pyetja, Arb! Por me e drejte do ishte pyetja, nese jo fetaret jane ne fakt fetaret me te medhenj! 
> 
> Une mendoj se po. Keshtu qe ne te vertete jo fetaret e kane hap kete teme per veten..


S'dihet. Ndoshta jane, por ndoshta edhe jane ata qe e njohin fene mire. Nga edhe u linde bindja per refuzim te fese. Dhe si te tille te shkreteve si ty te duken si fetare. 




> Ja testi:
> 
> Castrioti si "athleta Christi" = fetar
> 
> Chino si  = "Athleta Castrioti", me logjike ekuacioni, cfare i bie?
> 
> Ai po e konverton veten me zor e pa dashje...!


Ta meson *kaurri* gjegjesisht *mephisto* alfabetin e logjikimit.

Athleta Christi = "titull" qe iu jap Kastriotit nga njerez te trete, nder ta njerez, te cilet i luftoi, kundershtoi, ofendoi per atdhe. Nga Papa. Kastrioti s'i japi vetit kete titull. Iu "mvesh".

Athleta Kastrioti = atribut, te cilin ia jap vetit, per shkak se (duke u bazuar ne te qenurit e tij i krishter, por edhe si i tille refuzues dhe luftues i "shenjtesirave" te krishtera, si p.sh. Papes, per motive atdhedashese) e kuptoj Kastriotin ne rend te pare si atdhetar. Kthimin e tij ne Krishterim pas konvertimit te tij ne Islam, e kuptoj si nje akt rezistues kunder pushtuesit. Po te kishte qene populli i tij para pushtimit nga osmanet budist, Kastrioti besoj se do ishte rikthyer ne Budizem, jo ne Krishterim.

Lajmerohu po pate nevoje edhe per algjebra-ne e logjikimit.

----------


## drague

chino! seminaristi shquhet per "ta hangsha ....mos ta hangsha

mos i lodh gishtat

----------


## SERAFIM DILO

> e ke te mushme" themi na na tirana:)


Jan te bome-themi ne qe sjemi nga tirana..o ka lagja 1...

----------


## drague

> Jan te bome-themi ne qe sjemi nga tirana..o ka lagja 1...


befte paqe zoti me ju ........themi ne ke lagjja 2

----------


## chino

> chino! seminaristi shquhet per "ta hangsha ....mos ta hangsha
> 
> mos i lodh gishtat


Oh oooooh, c'turp per mua! 
Seminarist, shpejt sqarimin: Perse nuk me ke treguar?? I gjore, do ta kisha pranuar menjehere variacionin "ia hangsh"!!  :perqeshje:  

Heren tjeter me se miri te pyes gjetiu, se kush eshte ky shalabosh i fese qe kerkon diskutim me mua..  :xx:

----------


## SERAFIM DILO

> Nese kam genjyer, kam genjyer paradhenie, sepse 2010 filloi dje. Me date 31.12.2010 mund te nxjerresh konkluzionin nese kam genjyer apo jo dhe sa eshte koeficienti i genjeshtres.


Genjeshtra e vertete nuk eshte paradhenie e nuk mund te matet me gjatesin e kohes.Nje genjeshter nuk eshte mekat,nje jete pa mekate eshte nje genjeshter me koeficent te larte.

----------

